
Twitter Is Not America - seapunk
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/04/twitter-is-not-america/587770/
======
Juliate
And it's not the world either (because, the US-centric, Republican/Democrat-
centric prism is like... way out of focus).

Edit: and why should it be? why should any platform be "the one" when we
already have so much diversity?

Slashdot was not tech. HN is not tech. Twitter is not US, is not the world,
Facebook is not connecting the world.

This is fine. The Web is better when it is creating, interrogating, in the
dynamic of building something, in all possible and absurd ways, rather than
when it's trying to be all for everyone, to rationalise, to look at its own
belly and to mistake its own limitations for what reality is.

